# caad 8 seatpost size?



## pomole (Aug 26, 2003)

quick question: ive got a 2005 r1000 (caad8)

whats the seatpost size?

its got the stock fsa sl-k on it.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Feb 10, 2004)

cdales have a 27.2 seatpost


----------



## joe mudd (Aug 27, 2002)

*27.2 for 2006 as well...*

Although the down tube diameter has increased in size for 2006 models, Caad8/Six13 still receives a 27.2mm seat post.
ride on,
joe mudd


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

my 85 and my brothers 89(their original frame style) also is 27.2

my 90 (Criterium series 3.0) also is 27.2


----------

